# AMS Vendors



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you seeing different scores that what the brokers say They score your properties???

I'm hearing from some of the re-occurring people that they see a different scores when they get invoices for their pay than what the broker is actually giving them...lower.....

Anybody????
If you wish to remain [email protected]


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Are you seeing different scores that what the brokers say They score your properties???
> 
> I'm hearing from some of the re-occurring people that they see a different scores when they get invoices for their pay than what the broker is actually giving them...lower.....
> 
> ...


yesterday we got a QC for bush trimming and a dirty countertop. I personally did a walk through of this property and it was spotless. I called the broker she said she has it sold and we did a great job. She says she didn't grade anything negative.

I phoned AMS and told them yesterday was our last day.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We heard about that or experienced it as far back as 2003. The reps will swear that the fate of dogs and all humanity depend on the broker's walk thru. FAS, Cyprexx, Safeguard, most all of them.


----------



## notanymore (Aug 2, 2013)

I always disliked that there was not an N/A option for brokers for when they scored (in terms of SGP FNMA REOs). For example if a grass cut couldn't be completed due to weather or HOA maintained. They had to provide a rating and more often than not it ran to the detriment of a vendor's score.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Inspectors are going to find something, that's what they do.*



Craigslist Hack said:


> yesterday we got a QC for bush trimming and a dirty countertop. I personally did a walk through of this property and it was spotless. I called the broker she said she has it sold and we did a great job. She says she didn't grade anything negative.
> 
> I phoned AMS and told them yesterday was our last day.


It seems the higher your scores are the more you get inspected. I just got a QC for no edging. Not only am I the only guy that has ever edged any AMS property in my area as far as I can tell, but the property doesn't have more than 6 feet of cracked up sidewalk, and one side of that is garage. "If you start scoring close to four, there gonna inspect you more." I admit I haven't edged it for a few routines, but it was still cut pretty nice last routine. I used to get upset about QC crap. Now, if I get a QC, I bid something the inspector missed, see how he likes it, and make a few bucks. 
Since I started cradle to grave on my AMS properties, I have almost no issues.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

does anyone see a difference in the broker scores and the scores presented when AMS sends you an invoice...


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I quit ams but when I did work for them I always followed up with my brokers and on about a dozen occurrences the broker told me they gave me a perfect score and ams would say I had a lower score like a 3.0 or lower. I knew this was a scam so they wouldn't give me broker immunity. Scum bucket ams!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Freddie said:


> I quit ams but when I did work for them I always followed up with my brokers and on about a dozen occurrences the broker told me they gave me a perfect score and ams would say I had a lower score like a 3.0 or lower. I knew this was a scam so they wouldn't give me broker immunity. Scum bucket ams!


This is what we are looking for...documentation???


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*All of the two bit investigation you could possibly*



Cleanupman said:


> This is what we are looking for...documentation???


muster would never in any way shape or form establish any intent on the part of AMS, or even establish any fact. The very nature of the way they assign or, or at least their stated policy for assigning work loads eliminates that possibility. By establishing a timeline and quality based system for assigning workload, theoretical all contractors would be promoted to their level of incompetence. See: "Peter Principle" 
Let me clue you in on something else, you seem to be missing. Real-estate brokers, especially the bottom feeders you will run into in this field are even less trust worthy than AMS. In thirty years of contracting one thing or the other, only two kind of people have ever stuck me. Real-estate brokers/investors, and family. 
You may gain some personal satisfaction out of going after these "evil" companies. But, frankly you are chasing your tail.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> muster would never in any way shape or form establish any intent on the part of AMS, or even establish any fact. The very nature of the way they assign or, or at least their stated policy for assigning work loads eliminates that possibility. By establishing a timeline and quality based system for assigning workload, theoretical all contractors would be promoted to their level of incompetence. See: "Peter Principle"
> Let me clue you in on something else, you seem to be missing. Real-estate brokers, especially the bottom feeders you will run into in this field are even less trust worthy than AMS. In thirty years of contracting one thing or the other, only two kind of people have ever stuck me. Real-estate brokers/investors, and family.
> You may gain some personal satisfaction out of going after these "evil" companies. But, frankly you are chasing your tail.


Again with out documentation it is merely an accusation...nothing more...
You can see broker sign off scores...this is what AMS bases their pay scales on. Since we think outside the box and actually work WITH the brokers we have a very good working relationship with them...
Your experiences are yours and not ours...we think before we do...
We have company policies and if you chose not to honor them we do not accept your work very simple....
Not trying to be rude but what you have stated in an employee mindset...

http://aladayllc.com/2013/09/29/entrepreneur-vs-employee-mindset-which-do-you-have/

We do not allow some of the issues to happen that many complain about because of our company policies....


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Exactly my point.*



Cleanupman said:


> Again with out documentation it is merely an accusation...nothing more...
> You can see broker sign off scores...this is what AMS bases their pay scales on. Since we think outside the box and actually work WITH the brokers we have a very good working relationship with them...
> Your experiences are yours and not ours...we think before we do...
> We have company policies and if you chose not to honor them we do not accept your work very simple....
> ...


All you will ever have is hearsay, he said. she said. You will never have any solid documentation. You are the best debater on my side of the issue. Think before you act.
You may think I have an employee mindset, what I have is a customer service mindset. AMS is a good customer of mine. Is their rating system not only a joke, but in no way a true metric of performance, sure? Is there some big rating conspiracy going on? Doubtful.
I don't need some rigid specifically stated pretentious "company policy" to keep them from screwing me. If with all my years of wheeling and dealing in the contracting business, I can't out fox some 20 something cubical worker, I will just hang it up. Your results my vary. 
There are many bad actors in this business no doubt. As I swallow up territories of other contractors, I see the issues. 
You clearly have your own personal axe to grind, and it is clouding your vision.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> All you will ever have is hearsay, he said. she said. You will never have any solid documentation. You are the best debater on my side of the issue. Think before you act.
> You may think I have an employee mindset, what I have is a customer service mindset. AMS is a good customer of mine. Is their rating system not only a joke, but in no way a true metric of performance, sure? Is there some big rating conspiracy going on? Doubtful.
> I don't need some rigid specifically stated pretentious "company policy" to keep them from screwing me. If with all my years of wheeling and dealing in the contracting business, I can't out fox some 20 something cubical worker, I will just hang it up. Your results my vary.
> There are many bad actors in this business no doubt. As I swallow up territories of other contractors, I see the issues.
> You clearly have your own personal axe to grind, and it is clouding your vision.


No I don't...just gathering information....When more then one person says something I start putting out feelers and shaking trees to see what falls out....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> All you will ever have is hearsay, he said. she said. You will never have any solid documentation. You are the best debater on my side of the issue. Think before you act.
> You may think I have an employee mindset, what I have is a customer service mindset. AMS is a good customer of mine. Is their rating system not only a joke, but in no way a true metric of performance, sure? Is there some big rating conspiracy going on? Doubtful.
> I don't need some rigid specifically stated pretentious "company policy" to keep them from screwing me. If with all my years of wheeling and dealing in the contracting business, I can't out fox some 20 something cubical worker, I will just hang it up. Your results my vary.
> There are many bad actors in this business no doubt. As I swallow up territories of other contractors, I see the issues.
> You clearly have your own personal axe to grind, and it is clouding your vision.


We worked for AMS for a few years in the beginning we only did GMAC REO work and it was great. Then we tried a few of their other contracts....That SUCKS! the pay is low and the QC insane. Ocwen bought out the GMAC REO stuff and Jacked Our Cheese there as well. Even the good stuff in this industry changes but there does not seem to be any good stuff coming behind it. I once thought I was taking over other contractor's territories and that we were killing it. Once the ether wore off I found out that they had bailed and left me holding the bag.

Just had a $6,000.00 trash out that they approved before hand show as $1,600.00 on their invoice statement. We have $1,600.00 in dumpsters alone.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I'm in no way endorsing AMS,*



Craigslist Hack said:


> We worked for AMS for a few years in the beginning we only did GMAC REO work and it was great. Then we tried a few of their other contracts....That SUCKS! the pay is low and the QC insane. Ocwen bought out the GMAC REO stuff and Jacked Our Cheese there as well. Even the good stuff in this industry changes but there does not seem to be any good stuff coming behind it. I once thought I was taking over other contractor's territories and that we were killing it. Once the ether wore off I found out that they had bailed and left me holding the bag.
> 
> Just had a $6,000.00 trash out that they approved before hand show as $1,600.00 on their invoice statement. We have $1,600.00 in dumpsters alone.


 saying that everything is perfect or that things can't change in an instant. What I am saying and the only point I'm trying to make is. Nothing will come out of a survey of vendors attempting to prove some rating conspiracy. It just makes no sense, AMS has nothing to gain. Broker Immunity is based on more than that part of the rating system. The guys who pull the strings are smarter than that, and if they wanted to skew your ratings, there are so many easier ways they could do it. 
It's simply idle chatter with a predictable non-outcome. All my initials last month were 4.0 with completion in under 1.7 days, I got no broker immunity because I won't service several properties that were below my minimum standards, the initial contractor did not come back, no work order was issued to me to fix it. So, there they sit late. That's the way the cookie crumbles. 
I do wish you luck with resolving your trash-out. I just lost my ass on one too.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I liked the GMAC work too.*

Didn't get any this season.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> saying that everything is perfect or that things can't change in an instant. What I am saying and the only point I'm trying to make is. Nothing will come out of a survey of vendors attempting to prove some rating conspiracy. It just makes no sense, AMS has nothing to gain. Broker Immunity is based on more than that part of the rating system. The guys who pull the strings are smarter than that, and if they wanted to skew your ratings, there are so many easier ways they could do it.
> It's simply idle chatter with a predictable non-outcome. All my initials last month were 4.0 with completion in under 1.7 days, I got no broker immunity because I won't service several properties that were below my minimum standards, the initial contractor did not come back, no work order was issued to me to fix it. So, there they sit late. That's the way the cookie crumbles.
> I do wish you luck with resolving your trash-out. I just lost my ass on one too.


I appreciate the well wishes on the trash out. The interesting thing is that this short fall happened AFTER i put them on notice that we would take no more VA work.

AMS is a parasitic company and in many cases are nothing more than a regional. Their pricing sucks and they have everything to gain by finding ways to not pay you. I NEVER agreed to or gave a crap about their scoring system. I will never. If they want to score us and pay us based on that we can go that route as long as they let me score them and bill accordingly.

I used to negotiate large contracts with Liquidated damages based on completion dates. Any time a company asked for LD's I would simply ask for an early completion bonus based on the same rate. :yes:


----------

